# Hey Guys



## Calado (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi guys, i'm mike and just joined MT, i have trained in BJJ, Goju Ryu Karate, Muay, Capoeira and MMA over the last 12 years. I am looking forward to studying Shaolin Kung Fu in a few weeks time and am hoping to learn more about the history of Chinese martial arts.
I noticed there isn't much about Capoeira on here (if you don't regard it as i martial art then i understand, took me a while to =P ) so if you have any questions about that or anything else, ask away =]
Looking forward to becoming an active member on here, thanks guys.


----------



## Steve (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Instructor (Mar 22, 2012)

Calado said:


> Hi guys, i'm mike and just joined MT, i have trained in BJJ, Goju Ryu Karate, Muay, Capoeira and MMA over the last 12 years. I am looking forward to studying Shaolin Kung Fu in a few weeks time and am hoping to learn more about the history of Chinese martial arts.
> I noticed there isn't much about Capoeira on here (if you don't regard it as i martial art then i understand, took me a while to =P ) so if you have any questions about that or anything else, ask away =]
> Looking forward to becoming an active member on here, thanks guys.



Welcome!  I regard Capoeira as an art but I've only seen it in film.


----------



## K-man (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome.

Capoeira???  

Just kidding!!!   :asian:


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome to MT, i'm sure there are going to be lots of questions! Capoeira is a under-represented art here on MT!

Chris


----------



## seasoned (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome to MT, Mike.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello Mike, welcome to MT!


----------



## Calado (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you =]


----------



## OKenpo942 (Mar 25, 2012)

Welcome to MT. If you know some other capoeira practitioners, maybe you can invite them to the site and get that area rolling.


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------

